# What's your Favorite Nursing Bra?



## HSlater351 (Jul 30, 2005)

I am currently nursing my third child and I am ready to throw out the cheapy nursing bras and splurge on some quality bras. Hello, I've been wearing them for SIX YEARS I don't know why I hadn't done this sooner.

What are your favorite brands?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Check out the website www.birthandbaby.com They've got a ton of great info and a variety of bras, classified by size. I'm larger and like the Anita 5022 and Goddess 511, but if you're smaller, those might not work for you.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

I have the bravado, a couple from motherhood (which suck) the pink one from motherwear, (which I like but is saved for 'dressy" times) But my favorite wear under t shirts, dress shirts anything not too low cut is a cheapy from walmart of all places.









I wear a 36DD, and after nursing for over a year with all the different bra's. I bought the wally world one as my Jogging bra and after wearing it for a week, I went back and bought as many as I could. It is supportive, comfortable, and gives me a great look under shirts.

Not much help, good luck on your search


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

I love the Bravado bras. They are so comfy!


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

Bravado, Bravado, Bravado!!!
I am bigger than a DD (don't know exactly my size) when I'm breastfeeding and the Bravado bras are comfortable, soft, soooo easy to use and supportive w/out being binding. They are pricey, but I think they are well worth the investment.

Olivia


----------



## zavierchick (May 12, 2005)

another vote for bravado here I too am WAY over a DD when nursing, and they don't seem to poke or squish me like my fancier ones did...which always led to clogged ducts (ouchie!) when i bought my leopard print at our nursing nook at the hospital, the director of the lactation program told me I was the first to buy such a "racy" style


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm bigger busted and wear Goddes bras.


----------



## Martina (Feb 7, 2005)

You didn't say what size you are, but if you are big busted, you probably won't like the Bravado bras. They may be ok if you're smaller, (C cup or less) but if you are large busted, D, DD or above, the Bravado bras tend not to be very supportive and don't give a lot of separation, giving kind of a "uni-boob" look. I did try a couple of Bravado bras and found them comfy as sleep bras - just not supportive enough for wearing through the day. Also, after wearing and washing the Bravados a few times, the bottom band, under the bust would roll up and I was constantly fiddling with it to get it lay flat.







My absolute favorite nursing bras are in descending order, is 1) the 'Fancee Free 93405', 2) the 'Fancee Free 9320'1 and 3) my old standby, the 'Goddess 511'. All 3 of these bras give really good support, wear well and are very comfortable. They may not be the most stylish or pretty bras in the world, but if you want support and comfort, they are it! I heartily recommend them.

Martina

Fancee Free 93405
http://www.fanceefreemfg.com/html/94305.html
http://momsboutique.com/shopsite_sc/...roduct157.html

Fancee Free 93201
http://www.fanceefreemfg.com/images/93201-7.jpg
http://momsboutique.com/shopsite_sc/...roduct161.html

Goddess 511
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/breakout...usunuso5s.html
http://www.mommygear.com/images/GoddessNursingBra.jpg


----------



## FroNuff (Apr 3, 2003)

I vote for Goddess. I'm large-chested and it's the only bra that fits me comfortably and lasts a long time after serious abuse.


----------



## Martina (Feb 7, 2005)

QUOTE -Mom2AliKat] "I vote for Goddess. I'm large-chested and it's the only bra that fits me comfortably and lasts a long time after serious abuse."[/QUOTE]

Another Goddess fan!







I agree with you 100% on the Goddess bras. I've worn them for all 3 of my pregnancies and then nursing afterwards. Just curious, do you wear the style 511 or one of the newer Goddess styles? The 511 is the only Goddess style I've tried, but I've heard their "Love at First Sight" (style 17756C) and their new "Soft Cup" ( style 17757C)bra are good ones too.and a little cheaper than the 511. I still wear and like my Goddess 511's, but as of this pregnancy (number 3 now), my new favorite is the Fancee Free 93405 that I mentioned in my previous post. It's pretty much a toss-up between that and the Goddess 511 for support, comfort and wearability, but now I really like the foam inner support ring feature of the Fancee Free.

Martina

PS.
Here are a couple of links to the newer Goddess styles . I havent tried these ones yet. but would appreciate hearing comments, pro or con from
any who have.

Goddess style 17757C
http://www.jms.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce...nbr=3091000000

Goddess style 17756C
http://www.jms.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce...nbr=3091000000
==========================================


----------



## FroNuff (Apr 3, 2003)

Martina...Oops, I didn't realize you posted this to this thread, as well. I replied via PM, only.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I'm large busted and I took the advice to get a Fancee Free and I do not like it. It's itchy and it's not cotton all the way around--just not comfortable. However, it holds me up like the dickens! I end up wearing it most of the time because it just makes my clothing look better and makes me feel non-sluggish. I may try that Goddess bra. Otherwise, I wear a Medela soft-cup and that feels good and provides pretty good support--I wouldn't go running in it though.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DBZ*
I'm bigger busted and wear Goddes bras.

Happy to know this! I called Nordstroms to see what they carry for Nursing Bras (I am a 42DD) and she said Goddes. I hadn't heard of this one. I used Bravada when I pumped for my son. I am going in to get fitted in a couple of weeks. I am 33 weeks pregnant today.

Anne


----------



## Avocado (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a Bravado, which I love because it's soooo comfortable- but it's big and not so pretty. I have a few Elle Mcpherson bras, which are comfortable and beautiful and you can wear with low cut tops- those are my favorites! Also, the Glamourmom tanks are great and convenient and the Japanese Weekend bras are so amazingly comfortable. The material is so soft. I figure that since I'll be bfing for so long- including my future children, and you basically can't wear normal bras- so it's a good investment.


----------



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

I am a 40E and I LOVE LOVE LOVE Melinda G nursing bras.
I am not a fan of softcup bras, so I have 2 underwire MelindaG nursing bras.

www.MelindaG.com

Here are the 2 I have...the underwire t shirt bra and the floral lace underwire bra (in black!!!







):

http://www.melindag.com/underwir.htm


----------



## Mo Croi (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm very large and absolutely love Bravado!. So comfy and very easy to nurse in. Nice one handed close and open, no fumbling with the strap out in public.


----------



## babykaoss (Nov 11, 2004)

i have a bravado, and its comfortable, but i dont like the uni-boob look. my favorite is the mimi maternity micro-fiber bra, it has snaps in the center. its SO comfortable. theyre kind of pricey, 38.00 a piece but i got lucky and found a lot of three of them on ebay for less than the price of one, all new with tags! gotta love ebay!

here's a link- http://www.mimimaternity.com/Product...ct_Id=91473071


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Yes! bra. These are cheap (ebay for 17.99ppd) and really nice.


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

You'd think that with my 5th child, I'd know what to get by now.

I measure 40 ribcage, and either DD or G for cup. I want NO SEAMS across the boobs, first and foremost. Front hook would be nice, but not necessary. Cotton, or cotton lycra. I'm so not into mostly rayon or poly bras.

I looked at many of the links up there to Goddess, etc. but what is WITH all the seams in the cup area? I just can't do that. Am I limited again to bravado? I personally hate pulling the stupid thing over my head, though they are comfy.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey, I am serious about the wallmart 'sports nursing bra" all cotton, no seams, loads of support, only nine bucks It makes me look GREAT under t shirts and the like. It is a bit high on the chest though, so when I wear a low cut shirt, I wear something else.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I like tha Wal_mart shorts nursing bras because they look good under shirts which most nursing bras dont.

But i have found that any regular bra that can be pulled under my breast can be a nursing bra. So know I can wear pretty, sexy bras and nurse my kiddo


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

*love* these!
http://www.bravadodesigns.com/

they're super comfy for day and night!!


----------



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello!

I like the platex nursing bras they look just like a regular bra they do have a design on them but if I wear a snug shirt you can not see anything I have 2 of them cream and white and I just







them they are cozy and easy to use. Also they are super suportive and I am big busted. They have the clicky snaps not the hook like most seem to have. But they are so eay to use my Ds has it pretty much figured out and unhooks it when he wants to nurse









HTH some
Karen and Baby Joe


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i used to wear body by Victoria before i got pg and at Motherhood Maternity they have nursing bras that are styled just like them. they are super comfy and look great under your clothes


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

I wore several different brands while nursing my first baby. I liked the Bravado but it was a little snug (if in doubt, always buy the larger size) and one from Target the best.

This time round, all I wear is Jane's Plus Cup Bra from Blue Canoe. Very comfy, washes well, good support, easy access. Pricey but watch for co-ops and get them half price!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *msumomma*
I am a 40E and I LOVE LOVE LOVE Melinda G nursing bras.
I am not a fan of softcup bras, so I have 2 underwire MelindaG nursing bras.

www.MelindaG.com

Here are the 2 I have...the underwire t shirt bra and the floral lace underwire bra (in black!!!







):

http://www.melindag.com/underwir.htm

I thought that underwire was especially bad for breastfeeding mothers? Can constrict the ducts, milk flow and such?


----------



## thorn (Dec 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shelbean91*
Check out the website www.birthandbaby.com They've got a ton of great info and a variety of bras, classified by size. I'm larger and like the Anita 5022 and Goddess 511, but if you're smaller, those might not work for you.


ITA about that website! I just got the Anita 5041

http://www.birthandbabyorders.com/im...Anita_5041.jpg

I love love love love it! it is so pretty and comfortable and not frumpy at all









Most underwire nursing bras are designed with the milk ducts in mind, the wires are pretty far away. I haven't had any blockage problems with this bra at all


----------



## myducklings (Nov 1, 2005)

Bravado here too!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Decent Exposures. They custom-make the bras in tons of options.

http://www.decentexposures.com/index.shtml

Either get nursing flaps or ask for the small soft elastic band - very easy to pull up and down.


----------



## sewmom (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola*
I thought that underwire was especially bad for breastfeeding mothers? Can constrict the ducts, milk flow and such?

Any bra that is too small will put pressure on the ducts. Underwires can exert more pressure if the cups are not wide enough. So it is a small bra, not necessarily underwires, that cause the problem. A proper-fitting underwire is the ideal bra for us with larger breasts because softcups don't have as much support.


----------



## MistyB (Oct 20, 2004)

I second the front/center snap mimi maternity bra listed. It is awesome!!


----------



## katenyc (May 4, 2005)

I have a cheap playtex that I don't like much, but it's something to wear when the others are drying









I have a couple of Bravados that are great--very comfy, easy open/close. I recently bought one from Lands End (they have a shelf bra style and an underwire; I have the former). I don't think they come in larger sizes, but I am a 34C and I am very happy with it so far....I hope it holds up after a few washings.

I also have a Medela, which was expensive but very nice to have in the earlier post-partum days. It's more supportive than the Bravados and the Lands End--more solid. So when I was very full o'milk and had to wear pads day and night it was a good go-to bra. Now I am mostly a Bravado girl, though.


----------



## ChinaDoll (Jul 27, 2003)

I have some Bravados, but really only liked them for the first few months (laying around the house nursing a newborn 24/7, no need to dress up, still engorged, etc.) I didn't care much for the uniboob look after that.

I never invested much $$ in nursing clothing or bras with Emmy, and still don't use nursing clothing . . . but I wised up after Liam was born, and invested in some GREAT nursing bras from MotherWear that I









I've got both of these, and though I actually love underwire when not nursing, I really like the soft cup better while nursing. It has INCREDIBLE support!









http://www.motherwear.com/prod.cfm/cid/50/sid/6270 The Great Support Bra

http://www.motherwear.com/prod.cfm/cid/50/sid/6260 Extra-Support Underwire Bra

HTH!


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistyB*
I second the front/center snap mimi maternity bra listed. It is awesome!!

I must admit, that one is tempting me. The largest size they make should fit me.

I did order one of the err, damn what was it called, one of those from the Ebay lady. I really need a couple more, considering my c-section is in 10 days. That was the only one I felt comfortable committing to. I did look closely at the Anita microfiber one too.


----------



## ElaineA (Jun 24, 2005)

There are some really nice, non-underwire bras at figleaves a bit pricey, but if you're planning to nurse for several years, it's nice to have something pretty and lacy.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

I also liked bravado for the early months, but eventually turned to Wacoal's nursing bra, which I have found out they stopped making recently! I am heartbroken, I wore their bras before kid and am wearing them again after weaning but went looking for a new nursing bra since I was pregnant again. No such luck finding it, especially in my size. Seems there are a few out there, but in limited sizes. At this point I think I am going to just have someone sew my bodysuede wacoal bra with nursing clips, as I can't face trying to find a different bra. I like the cotton bodysuede that wacoal makes, no seams, comes in underwire, very comfortable and very supportive.


----------

